# My Golden boys for my Golden Years



## fishmounter (Oct 12, 2017)

My wonderful companions!  Since I retired recently, these two Golden Retrievers make being home alone not so bad!  Couldn't ask for better dogs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2017)

Wonderful companions indeed, beautiful dogs there and great photo of the three of you! :cool2:  What are their names?


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2017)

fishmounter said:


> My wonderful companions!  Since I retired recently, these two Golden Retrievers make being home alone not so bad!  Couldn't ask for better dogs.


Gorgeous pic, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 12, 2017)

They are beautiful dogs, and all the Golden Retrievers I've ever met have been wonderful, joyful, affectionate dogs.  My friend used to have one that was so happy to see you he would just about knock you down if you didn't see him coming and have time to brace.

Do they sleep up in bed with you? My friend's dog did, and she said he always hogged the bed -- she even got a bigger bed because of him.


----------



## fishmounter (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks everybody!  Their names are Kasey..on the left, and Sammy on the right.  Yeah.. when my wife gets up out of bed at 6:30 to get ready for work, both these big dogs and our cat Quigley get up on the bed and sleep with me. They really enjoy the closeness that we have for each other. Kasey, the older dog follows me wherever I go in the house and yard and I enjoy his company.  I just so wish that they could talk to me!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2017)

Beautiful dogs and good pic of y'all!


----------



## oldman (Oct 13, 2017)

I stopped having pets when my cat died about 3 years ago. I have had many cats and dogs over the years and each time when one of them died, it took me a long time to get over the loss, so I decided enough was enough. But, when I go to my relatives and friend's homes that still have pets, I give them all the attention that they can handle. My daughter has a Golden retriever or a Yellow Lab, I forget. And my son has a bunch of cats and one dog. Then, I have several friends with all kinds of animals that I love to play with. I have a friend in the country that owns a small hobby farm. He has two Pygmy Goats and two Alpacas. I go to visit them, but my friend thinks that I am there to see him.

You have two beautiful dogs.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm in LOVE with your goldies !!!! They're gorgeous !!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 23, 2017)

fishmounter said:


> Thanks everybody!  Their names are Kasey..on the left, and Sammy on the right.  Yeah.. when my wife gets up out of bed at 6:30 to get ready for work, both these big dogs and our cat Quigley get up on the bed and sleep with me. They really enjoy the closeness that we have for each other. Kasey, the older dog follows me wherever I go in the house and yard and I enjoy his company.  I just so wish that they could talk to me!



I think Kasey and Sammy love each other as much as they love you, it's great when they get up in bed and sleep with you, or just hang out in bed with you during the day, my pets have always done that too. I see a lot of Goldens at the park and they are all well behaved and even tempered.  Yours look very well groomed too, very well cared for.  It would be great if they could talk to us, I often wish that especially if one on them is acting like their a little bit under the weather.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2017)

They look like wonderful dogs! I also noticed how healthy and groomed they look. You're a lucky guy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 23, 2017)

Very nice looking pets.  Looks like a lotta love in that pic.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 23, 2017)

Kasey & Sammy are beautiful dogs.  I KNOW  how proud you must feel.


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 1, 2017)

Beautiful goldens. I had a golden retriever prior to my current dog. Goldens and labs are so smart.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2017)

What beautiful dogs fishmounter. We had two labs and they were wonderful pets. How about a photo of Quigley?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2017)

Beautiful golden Labs...beautifully groomed, and healthy looking dogs, and you can tell in their eyes they are very happy too...  It's a lot of hard work, but it's so worth it in the love and devotion they give back...


----------



## fishmounter (Nov 6, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey - Thanks for asking to see our beloved cat Quigley.  We rescued him as a kitten from a feral mother.  He didn't have siblings for very long, so he had a wild streak in him that gradually went away.  And boy, is he a talker!  You can ask him things, and he will answer with his crazy meows.  He's now 8 years old.


----------



## Big Horn (Nov 6, 2017)

They are beautiful, but every dog is beautiful.



oldman said:


> I stopped having pets when my cat died about 3 years ago. I have had many cats and dogs over the years and each time when one of them died, it took me a long time to get over the loss, so I decided enough was enough. But, when I go to my relatives and friend's homes that still have pets, I give them all the attention that they can handle. My daughter has a Golden retriever or a Yellow Lab, I forget. And my son has a bunch of cats and one dog. Then, I have several friends with all kinds of animals that I love to play with. I have a friend in the country that owns a small hobby farm. He has two Pygmy Goats and two Alpacas. I go to visit them, but my friend thinks that I am there to see him.
> 
> You have two beautiful dogs.


I know what you feel.  It gets harder with every loss.  However, there is a dog, a cat as well, who wants to be your dog and your cat.  They're siting frightened and lonely at a pound or humane society, or maybe on the street.  They don't care whether you're rich or poor, young or old, fat or thin; they don't care if you smell bad; they only want to love you.

Here's another beautiful dog.








Here's a beautiful cat.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 6, 2017)

Fishmounter ,great photo of Quigley. He is one contented looking cat although he looks a bit annoyed because you took his picture. Nice that you rescued him. All our cats and dogs were rescued.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 22, 2018)

Fishmounter, I'm late to the thread.  Those are two beautiful Goldens and cat, and the Daddy isn't bad looking either.  Came looking for yellow cats and found your thread instead.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 22, 2018)

oldman said:


> I stopped having pets when my cat died about 3 years ago. I have had many cats and dogs over the years and each time when one of them died, it took me a long time to get over the loss, so I decided enough was enough.



I love all animals, especially cats.  I am 75 now and have decided when the ones I have pass on I will not replace them.  As of now, the youngest will be 16 when I am 90 and that is cutting it too close.  I don't want my daughter to be stuck with them or having to put to sleep.  I don't want them adopted out because many people treat pets like expendables and get rid of them (I'm moving, new partner doesn't like, lost my job etc etc).  And the no-kill shelters don't have time to give them lots of loving.


----------



## jujube (Apr 22, 2018)

Goldens always seem to be grinning.  I'd like being surrounded by smiles.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 22, 2018)

Quigley, I like that name.  Good looking boy.


----------

